# Safe hedgehog food?



## avoth (Jan 9, 2012)

cat food gets very expensive, and i've seen a lot of cheaper hedgehog foods, but i want to get something thats known to be safe, does anyone know any hedgehog food that is known to be safe for them? i currently have Vita Exotics hedgehog formula, i didnt open yet i was going to return it because i dont think its safe, currently my hedgehog is being fed royal canin baby cat 34 and purino pro plan weight management, does anyone know any cheaper options that i can start to change into her diet? shes only 2 months old by the way


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The Vita Exotics food is decent, but still nowhere near as good as a quality cat food. Honestly, a hedgehog doesn't eat that much. I'd skip a latte one day to pay an extra few bucks for a good food, any day. A 3lb bag of good food is only around $15/20 USD and will last forever.


----------



## avoth (Jan 9, 2012)

the problem im having is what my breeder gave me, the stores around me only have the big bags and it just seems like a waste to buy so much when almost all of it is gonna expire, i figured maybe i can switch it to food i can get in a smaller package, ive been reading and i was thinking maybe i can just use a little of that added into the cat food, cause i heard that it is okay if you mix it with a quality cat food. I was thinking maybe 2 parts cat food, 1 part vita? i just dont know waht to mix it with


----------



## avoth (Jan 9, 2012)

the breeder gave me enough to start out with, enough to switch it, the only thing is that i dont know whats good for a 2 month old hedgehog, im assuming that the age matters? does anyone just have any suggestions for me on what cat food to use that i can get in a small bag?


----------

